# I Need Gears!!! 4.10's?



## rd122481 (Nov 30, 2004)

Please help me!!! I want 4.10's for my GTO and I don't know where to go to buy them. Do I have the same rear end as the C5/M6? If so can I buy a complete diff from DTE (designed for a C5) and install that without a problem (R & R with no mods)? If not, what do I do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

The only way you are going to find a rear end ratio that works with these cars is to contact a distributor from AUS. No one in the states has them yet. The rear end is a metric dana 44 with a 8.5" ring gear. 
4.10s would be slightly tall for these cars. Car would not be a daily driver if these were the gears you would want to choose. I have 3.91s and they are perfect for daily driving as well as track racing. I bought mine through a distributor in OZ and have had them in for almost 10K so far.


----------



## rd122481 (Nov 30, 2004)

Could you please give me the contact information for that vendor in Australia? Thanks.


----------



## jason_w_carter (Dec 10, 2004)

rd122481 said:


> Could you please give me the contact information for that vendor in Australia? Thanks.


I ran across it.
http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gto.html


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Isn't a new speedo gear required with that?


----------



## jason_w_carter (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know. I don't even have my GTO yet! I'm the guy looking for one for a few thousand less than $23,500. You (b_a_betterperson) replied to my post several weeks ago.

I'm keeping my eye out still. My Accord is in the Autotrader since Thursday, May 12th.

On ebay the 2004's are starting to go for less than $23,000 now, not very often though. I probably won't hit my target price unless I get lucky. One did sell on ebay for $20,311 with just under 6000 miles on it. $22,000 seems to be the more common/realistic price for now though. I put over 30,000 miles a year on my cars. So, maybe I can find a relatively high mileage GTO for $20,000. I'm gonna try anyways. Oh... a new one sold from a dealership on ebay for $22,500 with 20 miles on it. That was a nice deal.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Isn't a new speedo gear required with that?


You should be able to reprogram for higher gears.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Isn't a new speedo gear required with that?


I would bet that the GTO uses the ABS system and not a gear.


----------

